# 2 CPUs with 1 monitor ?



## PrinceHeart (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello all,

Is there any way I can use 2 CPUs with 1 monitor
my config:

1st CPU (presently using)
Intel 865GBF mobo
Intel 3.0GHz with HT
1GB DDR2 RAM
Nvidia 6800Ultra 256MB(AGP)
Iomega SuperDVD
DVD-ROM
80GB X2 Seagate Barracuda HDD
3½ Floppy

2nd CPU(presently in storeroom)
Intel 850GB mobo
Intel 1.7GHz
256MB RD RAM
8MB AGP Graphic Card
CD Writter/DVD-ROM Combo
3½ Floppy

I can get an aditional HDD for the 2nd CPU. Since it got no moneyback value at present, I want to use it up. What i want to do is to connect both CPU and using 1 monitor, and use the 2nd CPU as a backup medium, transferring files/media.

If i can install an OS in the 2nd CPU, then i could keep it as a testing machine + backup source. If not - Just want to use it up for backup.
Even machines gets rusted while in the storeroom. Just want the both CPU to be connected, so i can access both at the same time.

So, if this is possible, kindly help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## bukaida (Jul 19, 2006)

You can do it like this--

Connect the two machines via a crossover cable and two lan cards (one on each machine. ).connect the monitor to the more powerful machine. Configure the network using different ip addresses.While configuring the backup machine, you require to connect your monitor to it only while configuring.Once configured, no monitor will be required in that machine.Once
the machines are configured(write to me if you do not know how to configure them), simply boot these machines (with the only monitor connected to the higher configured machine) and establish the connection from my network place(expecting u r having windows on both).All the informations of the 2nd machine will be available to you and you can have the full control over it. hope this will solve ur problem.

alternatively , the vga 2 to 1 changeover switches are available which can serve your purpose but are costly.as u said u donot want to invest more in your old machine, the first solution will be more suitable for u.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 19, 2006)

okkk.. 

So i have to get a new HDD and install windows XP on the 2nd CPU too, same as my 1st CPU. And  buy a new lan card also. Well is installing windows on the 2nd CPU really required ? That will atleast waste 1GB of hard disk space.

Well and what happen when i have power off the 2nd CPU ? Since the monitor is not connected to 2nd CPU, i can't see the desktop right ? Not to say the mouse/keyboard even. hmmm..

I want to run 2 CPUs at the same time, so i can access both at the same time with 1 monitor/mouse/keyboard while working on my present CPU(1st) and going in/out of the old CPU(2nd) for file transfers at any time.

And if i install OS in the 2nd CPU, that means i have to switch it ON/OFF in windows ? How its possible without the monitor/mouse/keyboard which will be connected to the present CPU(1st) ??

Any suggestion ?

And what's the vga 2 to 1 changeover switches and how much that will costs anyway for info.

peace


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 20, 2006)

Man It's complicated phew!  Better buy a moniter kido.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 20, 2006)

Ofcourse its complicated. They are machines and we humans. And machines are complicated intellegence !! BUT - Its the HUMANS that build the Machines. So there is always a way to get around stuffs with concerning the machines. Sheesh sounds like "Terminator 4 - Daily Life of the Machines" starring Tom Cruise or that titanic kid - leonardo the caprica or something ? lol

And for your info Im no kido 

cheerz


----------



## nil_3 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am telling my experience. I had the same problem with two CPUs. I purchased a D-Link KVM switch(Cost was Rs. 850/-then, but you will find a cheaper chinese alternative) by which I can use two CPUs with only one Keyboard, one mouse and one monitor. WinXP is instaled in both the CPUs and they are conected with LAN. Some easy works(like word processing, internet etc) are done by the less powerful CPU and heavy processor-intensive works(like gaming, video-editing etc.) are done by the more powerful one. Data is interchanged through LAN. This way both the CPUs are optimally used.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 20, 2006)

As Nil_3 says, get a KVM switch. It will enable you to connect your monitor, keyboard and mouse to two computers (one at a time of course). 

For the 2nd comp, you may want to go for a less-intensive OS such as Win98 or a Linux flavor of your choice (only if you are confident you can configure networking with the WinXP machine)...

Arun


----------



## krish (Jul 20, 2006)

Well I think you can get a KVM switch for around 500. That'll be the cheapest and the best solution for u now. In my office I'm using 'Master View KVMP Switch' with one winxp and one macmini machine.


----------



## bukaida (Jul 20, 2006)

There are various remote desktop administration softwares by which you can bring the desktop  (PCAnywhere is one of them)of any remote machine and control it with your local keyboard and mouse. Install any one of them and you can control,see and use both the machines using single keyboard and mouse.These programs are installed as services so no user intervention is required. You can even shut down the remote machine. And as for the blind shutdown, Use Window key->u->u.and yes you require a separate harddisk in second machine with winXP(for easy compatibility) or else you have to go for a complecated solution like configuring the first machine as boot server and 2nd one as thin client with a boot rom in the lan card.Hope this will solve your problem.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 20, 2006)

Still lots to know about computers ... !!!
I will try to find that KVM Switch in my city and will follow up here.

Thx for these info

peace


----------

